

Out of Print: The death and life of the American newspaper. - parker
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/03/31/080331fa_fact_alterman?currentPage=all

======
tjr
I rather enjoy a good newspaper. Perhaps I just have more years than the
customers who decide a products' fate -- I grew up with an Apple II instead of
an Apple iPod -- but there's something about spending an hour quietly reading
a physical newspaper that I just don't get out of websites. I'm not really
even sure how to describe it. Good material on the printed page just holds a
certain intrigue and mystique.

Regrettably, our local newspaper is dwindling. Less of this, less of that, and
even though it's printed on paper, a tiny helping of suboptimally-written
material makes it a shell of what it once was.

------
JayNeely
It's all about quality of content. High-quality will get readers, whether
that's in print or online. The problems newspapers face are:

a) Most of them don't have much high-quality content. The majority of their
content is syndicated from other sources.

b) It's expensive to produce high-quality content. And expensive to
disseminate it as well. It may be cheaper to do so online, but the ad revenues
are lower.

My startup is helping to solve both problems. We'll enable news publishers to
increase the quality of their content, with fewer people.

